# Gilmer County



## REB 73 (Sep 30, 2013)

See alot of deer tonight on 382 lot big bucks guess thats 
a sign theres no acorns?


----------



## REB 73 (Oct 12, 2013)

Well this morning was a bust hunted soybeans didn't see anything going back this afternoon give it shot. Counted three local shots thats it.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 12, 2013)

private land or Forest Service?


----------



## REB 73 (Oct 12, 2013)

Private land.


----------



## drewpatt (Nov 26, 2013)

Saw a good one Sat. am tending a doe in a yard on hwy 282.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 27, 2013)

Next door neighbor killed a 10 pt yesterday on our property.


----------



## drewpatt (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice buck.


----------



## robb30513 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hope to have luck this morning .. I can see 9 fresh horned trees from my stand


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is saturday December 7th and will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------

